# Firewall specialist/Cyber Security NOC code assistance required



## vbhati (May 28, 2020)

Hi All, 

I am working as a firewall specialist for last 7+ years in India and I need some help with selecting the best NOC code that fits with my current job responsibilities. 

I came across NOC 2171, but I have some doubts with it.

Some of my Job responsibility which convinced me for NOC 2171 are:

>> Tuning of rules, filters, and policies for detection-related security technologies to improve accuracy and visibility.

>> Provide detailed analysis and recommendations after monitoring security events from several sources, such as: IDS/IPS, DLP, Anti-Virus/Endpoint Protection, Network and web application firewalls.

>> Participate in new security solutions evaluation, design and implementation.

>> Participate in security risks, threats and vulnerabilities assessment.

>> Provide advice on information systems strategy, policy, management, security and service delivery.

>> Handling & resolving critical real-time issues with minimal down-time of customer’s business operations.


Any help on this will be much appreciated.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

How do you expect anyone here to answer this when we do not know your job responsibilities?

Plus we do not have these codes memorized, and I doubt anyone is going to take the time to do the research for you.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Have a look here: https://www23.statcan.gc.ca/imdb/p3VD.pl?Function=getVD&TVD=314243

It's normal that your job doesn't fit 100% in 1 category. You have to look at the majority of your job on an hourly basis: where does that one fits in best?


----------



## vbhati (May 28, 2020)

Hi, 

Thanks for the reply.

I am new to the process, therefore struggling a bit.

Thanks for the link, it makes more sense now to me about the codes. 

A few of my job responsibilities do match with the code 2171, not sure if all have to match. 

Thanks again!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You have to find the NOC code that fitst for >50% with your job. If you pick the wrong code (one you think would look better, hahaha), they may reject your application.


----------

